# urban legend?



## horsenz (Feb 25, 2007)

Apparently, three boys were sleeping in the jungle in South America [Sometimes Borneo or Singapore] when the other two woke up, one was missing and a huge snake was laying next to them. You'll see the snake in the first two photo's with the boy inside and the third one is when they cut the snake open to reveal the boy. You have to see this..... Unbelievable...​This next set of pictures allegedly shows the body of a person that was ingested by a snake (which are usually included with the hoax text above).
The first two pictures allegedly show the snake before it was cut open, notice the large lump (is it me or does this look like a large log has been inserted into the abdomen of the snake, maybe it is a wild pig?)







The final picture is supposed to show the actual 'lump' in the snake, this picture alleges to shows that is was a person that was actually swallowed by the snake and was in its stomach.
Firstly, the snakes head looks rather too small, not only to swallow the head, but impossibly small to actually be able to get it's jaws past the man's shoulders (snakes swallow prey head first).






​


----------



## Elfir (Feb 25, 2007)

that'll learn them to go sleeping in the jungle


----------



## phoenix (Feb 25, 2007)

looks real enough for me...


----------



## hodges (Feb 25, 2007)

yea ive seen that, i have got a couple more pictures of the snake
cheers
brad


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 25, 2007)

i just watched a program on national geographic, it isnt a boy, its a man, and they arnt sure the photos are even real


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the snake could fit the boy into his mouth if he wanted to... have you seen the docos where snakes not much bigger than that eat Gazelle's... horns and all? They can stretch a fair bit! The lump doesn't look personish though... not that i've SEEN a person swallowed by a snake.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 25, 2007)

well there's always going to be variations to an urban legend. i saw the nat geo program too, so i thought i would post this for the people that missed it.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

certainly interesting


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty trippy snake! It managed to change species after it died!

Yeah, most people will believe just about anything


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is the change they both look like retics?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 25, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Pretty trippy snake! It managed to change species after it died!
> 
> Yeah, most people will believe just about anything


yes i noticed that to


----------

